# Painting A New Loft



## Arsoncop (May 4, 2015)

I am brand new to the pigeon hobby and I built a Pigeon loft over the weekend and would like to paint it so it will look nice and mainly preventing the wood from rotting . What color should I paint it ? Basically is there colors to avoid that Pigeons don't like or will be scared of, and not return too or land on ? Is there a "correct color" ? I would like to paint the inside as well. If it makes a difference I will be keeping all white Pigeons. Thanks


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

My best advice is DON'T use Kilz. I once painted a loft with it, thinking I would protect my birds, newly purchased from the NYBS, from pests. A few days later, they were all dead. While they could have been sick to begin with, I always blamed the Kilz and never used it again. 

I don't think there is a magic color. I don't always paint mine and use treated lumber. However, since I will have a newly restored WWII loft freshly painted in olive drab. i may paint some trim my main loft to match.

I'm sure many paint to match their house or nearby outbuildings for uniformity.


----------



## CanvasDove (May 6, 2015)

My building exterior is the same palette as my home, but the interior will be something decorative (I'm a painter, muralist, and also do interior design). I plan to allow the inside to air out thoroughly before adding birds, and I use latex low voc paints - the same as what I use inside my home. It's worth the extra amount per gallon, and is better quality as well. I use primarily Valspar from Lowes. As far as color, I'm not sure yet about their preferences, but I'm interested to see what others have observed.


----------

